# Great hunting in -30 weather.



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I shot 2 coyotes and a fox this morning. All with a shotgun. Hoping to get a bobcat tommorow moring. This cold weather has yotes coming from everywhere to the call. When i shot one this morning i had 5 coming in. All taken with 12, 3 1/2 2 shot steel.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

ben

what are u using for a call?


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I was using a zepps model 1080 open reed. Today we just used it once and used an e-caller for 5 other spots we shot three coyotes, with the zepps call, then took 2 red fox and a coyotes with the e-caller. I'm going out tonight i'll post back later.


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah i'm looking forward to going out in the morning have some really good spots scouted hope there hungry for a little bunny :sniper: or lead!


----------



## halligm (Jan 17, 2005)

Join Us!! Dupree Dog Days!!! Coyote Calling contest, more info on WWW.sodakadventure.com Just 40 miles from NoDak border... Lots of $$$$$$$$ and Prizes for the best hunters. February 12th[/b]


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Finaly finaly finaly i got a bobcat  First of the year we also shot 2 coyotes. All 41 coyotes, 14 red fox,9 greyfox, and now 1 bobcat have been shot with a shotgun. But i'm going to have to get the 22-250 out and start killing . :sniper:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

BB,
My son and I have tried calling coyotes. I think it was to warm out, but at night we could hear them hawling. Have not tried recently.
I shot several shunks, they invaded our barns.
Our question is what are the pelts for bob cats, coyotes, fox, etc. going for?
Are you tanning yours and does that bring more money that way?
If it is not to personal of a question, if you are selling, where do you take them?
I have some antique wire strechers and would like to try them out some time, is it worth the time?


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

You will get alot more if you tan them but if you get bigger numbers i'd just sell them frozen. Alot of guys just do it as a hobby. But i just skin them and throw in a bag and freeze them a n thaw them out before i go to the hidebuyers. I'm averaging 9 dollares a coyote,16 for a grey fox, and 14 for red fox. A good bobcat can reach $40-$50. I got skunked this morning only saw one small red fox.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you. Good luck hunting later.

I will keep your ideas in mind.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I went out early this morning, made two stand without even a hint of a response. It was way to cold this morning i think. I froze my butt off. I saw another pair of people come out of a ditch without anything also. Tomorrow will be better if we get some snow. I did manage to see a bunch of Grouse though, and a few deer. (-35 wind chill)
Deano


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

I had two yotes come in on my first setup this morning it's fun when both were hunting me the one was skirting around the field to go in the other direction from the other. Shot the first one at 20 yards and second at 35 with a shotgun that was enough for me to be out in that cold, really fun morning otherwise.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

good hunting Woodie1


----------



## halligm (Jan 17, 2005)

We hunted Saturday w/ -40 wind chills and called a coyote in on 5 out of 6 stands one stand pulled a double. But something with the wind or the cold kept them all @ about 300+ yards. Only killed 2 of them. So you can call in the cold but it has mixed results.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

When it's windy i don't call sometimes the coyotes get mixed up where the sound is. I got nothing today.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Big Ben if your getting 40-50 for bobcats your getting screwed really bad!!!!!! they're going for up to 450.00 for nice spots.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

This is a lynx cat ( not a bobcat ) who get up to 400-500 bucks for.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't mean to bust your bubble but you need to do a little more research before you start spreading it so thick on these boards!  If you did indeed shoot the second lynx spotted in the state of minnesota in the last ten years you commited a felony!


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

They found a liter of nine this year up north. I save'd the article i'll try to find exactly where they are. Brad were you talkin to me ?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Your claiming to have shot the "Lynx Cat" aren't you? :roll:


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I said as in the previous replys i shot the first bobcat of the year for me. I said they get 40-50 for a BOBCAT. The animal that gets 400 to 500 is a lynx cat ! I have done my research, LYNX CAT those wide white bellied will bring a premium, select lynx cats should bring $500.00 or more. With averages on the very best collections reaching $300.00. Western skins with with reddishbrown backs will bring $200.00 top. Extra heavy great lakes lynx cats will bring $150.00 or better. With averages around $100.00

Now on to BOBCATS, Western coast BOBCATS will see tops around $60.00- $75.00, Southern skins with pale brown spotted backs and good bellies will reach $75.00 tops. Flat skins with narrow red bellies will reach around $25.00. 
Canadian lynx will sell for $100.00 with select skins reaching $150.00.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Sorry about the confusion on what you shot but i don't know where your getting your info but give this guy a call 
Sundrud Furs 218-435-6915 i know that he was offering 300 for a bobcat not blown up of trapped two weeks ago like its been for the past two years know. To clear up the confusion a "lynx cat" is a bobcat on the fur market your furbuyer just sold you a load of BS to get your fur for cheap. I think your getting some false info or reading things wrong. The market on bobcat has been good for quite some time. I would be chewing some A%$ if i caught a furbuyer doing that around here.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I was a bit confused myself i was talking average payment, my family and i are big time predator callers and trappers. I was lucky enough to be on a hunt when we took 2 lynx cats ( canada ). And they got 5 wolves the past two years. We took the lynx cats with airedales, who we start to use in another month, my pair have gotten 6 coyotes themselves. We all go on a big predator hunt in oklahoma every year, but i usually go for ducks since thear are none in minnesota. This year 9 of us have taken 213 yotes,89 red fox,121 grey fox, 39 bobcats all calling, trapping we've gotten 141 yotes,53 red fox, 21 greys, and 12 bobcats. So we average the amount per fur, my uncle got $280.00 for a cat. That's the highest we've recived.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Ben if your calling in Minnesota as your location states you are from I don't think the snow is the only thing getting deep around here!


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

ben, if you have gotten 39 bobcats calling and 12 trapping so far this year, and have sold them for 40-50 bucks, you are losing money like crazy. i know someone that sold one about 3 weeks ago for about 300. he traps a lot and said he usually averages about 3 a year, and sells them for between 3 to 400.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

We aren't just calling minnesota, we've called, oklahoma, texas, south dakota, and canada. My dad and uncles will take 2 weeks off at a time, they call untill 11:00 am check and reset traps until dark and then we hunt with spotlights, for maybe an hour. All the land we have is'nt worth calling anymore,we get alot of farms to hunt though. And we've got land leased in motley which is where the bobcats are. 21 of those cats were taken on predator opener in ok. And 8 were shot in texas, and we only use 22-250 s :roll: so alot of the cats get a big hole in them. This is the best year we've ever had so i'm not complaining one bit, but skinning gets tiring very tiring.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

what does your family do for a living that you able to afford these little trips all over the country to shoot this many animals? Do you have some pictures to prove some of this i'm not calling you a liar but it is starting to get a little unbelievable for some of us.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

2 are retired police officers, 1 a game warden, 1 a retired missouri state trooper,1 works at 3m, one at general mills, 1 a banker, and my dad is a retired butcher who plays with the stock markets evey day. How can i get photos on here? Do you have to have a digital camera ? You might call us cheap but all we get is disposable cameras.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

You would think with all the money get from your furs you would want a real camera. I don't know of many familes that hunt like that and dont take good pictures for lasting memories. It's hard to belive for me.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

The money you get from furs, just pays for gas and non resident fees, we make a few bucks but i don't get any of it. Why would i lie about numbers, when i don't care what you guys think of me. I don't lie about other things on this fourm so why would i just lie about predator hunting. Would someone just tell me how to get pics on the computer.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You have to host them at a internet site they are quite a few of them. Then you can post them in a photo album on here i would love to see the pics of all these animals.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Big Ben

Chris has a link to a photo tutorial, this should help get you started. I plan on posting a few in the near future, soon as I have time..... -

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i'm in the same boat as Brad T. and papapete. i want some pics! i have never seen that many furbearing animals killed. should be quite the picture...can't wait to see 'em BIG BEN.

kase


----------



## halligm (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Big Ben!

I have a website: www.sodakadventure.com if you send them to me I will post them along with your name and such on your own page.

Email me: [email protected] that way you can have everyone see them.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Have any of you hunted with dogs ? We almost always use airedale terriers, which we purchased from predator control agent, odon core od south dakota , who has killed over 13,000 coyotes, and alos writes for full cry magazine sometimes. It is way easier to kill yotes with dogs than calling, the way we do it is we go and call until a yote shows up then the dogs work them they will chase each other, and when i whistle like a bird the dogs come running back with the yote close behind. It you don't think this will work, go to sportsmans warehouse and buy the viedeo, dogging coyotes two, It's an e.l.k production viedo. Hey you think if i get a dig camera and take a pic of a pic it will show up ? I guess they do have some digital pics of yote hunting in southern texas.


----------

